# Pictures - cakes and cupcakes



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have Halloween cake and cupcakes pictures that I have done in the last few years. Check them out and let me know what you think!?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2874

I took the liberty of adding a link to your album. 

I love the mummy cupcakes and the Jack Skellington cake, but the Bride cake is my fave!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I LOVE those little mummies!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

great work! I love cupcakes too...so much!! love the mummy cupcakes!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

THANKS EVERYONE!! Already have a couple ideas to do for this year halloween party


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Jack is really cool, but I love the crazy jeeper kreeper one!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Yummy!! They look awesome. wish the pics were bigger. I have a Halloween magazine thingy with the Bride of Frankenstein one, yours turned out great!!!*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm so glad you thought to take pictures of your baking and shared them with us. I love what you did. Your cupcakes looked great; I can't help but love the Jack face though. 

I know everyone is rushing around at the last minute to get things ready and before you know it your creations are eaten and gone! Maybe with cellphones having pretty decent cameras these days, more people will get a shot off.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Love them! I just started doing cakes and haven't done a Halloween one yet. I can't wait to start on them!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

my favorite thing you made is the little pink monsters, so cute!

I made a cake in the past with those round fillable cake molds from betty crocker,
and made it look like a cauldron with those same gummy eyeballs and body parts, teeth, ect. Used a big pretzel stick for the stirrer. I made it a couple times, once with a green pudding so when you cut it the stuff leeched out, and another time just colored different layers of the cake. heres a link to what the cake pan looks like, I turned it over so have a flat top and rounded bottom. http://www.originaltvproducts.com/Bake_N_Fill_Cake_Pan_Betty_Crocker.html

I like how you made faces on the one cake with the eyes and mouths, I lol'd. 
And I want to eat one of those mummy cupcakes, looks so tasty


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2874"]http://http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2874[/URL]

okay I hope I did this right.... I updated the pcitures since I found more that didnt make in the album...


----------

